# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  فوز الكبار وتعادل مخيّب لبرشلونة في دوري أبطال أوروبا

## loveme1407

قطع مانشستر يونايتد وأرسنال الإنكليزيان شوطاً هاماً نحو التأهل إلى الدور الثاني بعدما حقق كل منهما فوزه الثالث على التوالي، الأول على مضيفه دينامو كييف الأوكراني (4-2) والثاني على ضيفه سلافيا براغ التشيكي (7-0) اليوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الثالثة من منافسات الدور الأول لمسابقة دوري أبطال أوروبا.
وواصل إنتر ميلان الإيطالي صحوته بتغلبه على سيسكا موسكو الروسي (2-1)، فيما حقق ليون الفرنسي فوزه الأول في هذا الدور عندما تغلب على مضيفه شتوتغارت الألماني (2-0) ، فيما انتهت قمة المجموعة الخامسة بين رينجرز الاسكتلندي وبرشلونة الإسباني بالتعادل السلبي.

*الفوز الثالث لمانشستر* 

في المباراة الأولى ضمن المجموعة السادسة وعلى الملعب الأولمبي في العاصمة الأوكرانية، لم يجد مانشستر يونايتد صعوبة تذكر في تخطي عقبة مضيفه دينامو كييف وحقق فوزه الثالث بعد الأول على سبورتنغ لشبونة البرتغالي والثاني على روما الإيطالي، فيما مني الفريق الأوكراني بهزيمته الثالثة.
وبدأ مانشستر يونايتد المباراة مهاجماً وتمكن من هز شباك الحارس الكسندر شوفكوفسكي بفضل المدافع ريو فرديناند الذي حول برأسه ركلة حرة نفذها الويلزي راين غيغز إلى داخل الشباك الأوكرانية (10).
ولم ينتظر "الشياطين الحمر" كثيراً قبل أن يهز الشباك مجدداً وهذه المرة بواسطة واين روني الذي استعاد مؤخراً شهيته التهديفية، بعدما توغل ويس براون من الجهة اليمنى قبل أن يمرر كرة عرضية وجدت في طريقها روني الذي لم يجد صعوبة في إسكانها شباك شوفكوفسكي (18).
واستعاد دينامو كييف أنفاسه وقلص الفارق في الدقيقة 34 من أول فرصة حقيقية له بفضل رأسية البرازيلي ديوغو رينكون، إلا أن البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو أعاد الفارق إلى سابق عهده بكرة رأسية اثر عرضية من غيغز (41).
وفي الشوط الثاني سجل رونالدو هدفه الشخصي الثاني والرابع لفريقه من ركلة جزاء احتسبها الحكم بعدما ارتدت عرضية الأرجنتيني كارلوس تيفيز من يد المدافع غوران غافرانسيتش (68).
وتمكن الغيني إسماعيل بانغورا من تقليص الفارق في الدقيقة 78 من تسديدة قوية زاحفة أطلقها بيمينه من خارج المنطقة إلى الزاوية اليمنى الأرضية للحارس الهولندي أدوين فان در سار.

*روما ينجو من التعادل*
 
ورفع مانشستر رصيده إلى تسع نقاط في الصدارة بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن روما الذي تغلب بدوره على سبورتنغ (2-1) على الملعب الأولمبي في العاصمة الإيطالية حيث بكر لاعبوه بالتسجيل (15) عبر المدافع الدولي البرازيلي جوان بضربة رأسية اثر ركنية من التشيلي دافيد بيتزارو.
بيد أن فرحة أصحاب الأرض لم تدم سوى ثلاث دقائق حيث نجح البرازيلي ليدسون في إدراك التعادل للضيوف بضربة رأسية من داخل المنطقة اثر تمريرة عرضية من ابيل.
وسنحت فرصة ذهبية لروما لإضافة الهدف الثاني عندما احتسبت له ركلة جزاء أهدرها البرازيلي مانسيني بعدما تصدى لها الحارس تياغو (48).
ونجح المونتينغري ماركو فوسينيتش في منح التقدم لروما بعد مجهود فردي رائع حيث توغل من الجهة اليسرى وتلاعب بأحد المدافعين لينفرد بالحارس تياغو ويسدد الكرة داخل المرمى (70).

*فوز ساحق لأرسنال*
 
وفي المجموعة الثامنة واصل أرسنال وصيف بطل العام 2006 عروضه الرائعة وحقق فوزه الثاني عشر على التوالي في جميع المسابقات على حساب ضيفه سلافيا براغ بسباعية نظيفة، ليقترب من حسم تأهله إلى الدور الثاني.
وضرب أرسنال باكراً وافتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة الخامسة بفضل الإسباني فرانسيسك فابريغاس الذي توغل في الجهة اليسرى قبل أن يسدد كرة "قوسية" في الزاوية اليسرى للحارس مارتن فانياك.
ولم يكد فانياك يستفيق من صدمة الهدف المبكر حتى اهتزت شباكه مجدداً هذه المرة عن طريق زميله المدافع دافيد هوباتشيك الذي حاول اعتراض تمريرة البيلاروسي الكسندر هليب فحولها بالخطأ إلى داخل مرمى فريقه (24).
وضرب أرسنال مجددا قبل أربع دقائق على نهاية الشوط الأول عبر تيو والكوت الذي استغل خطأً فادحاً من الحارس فانياك في التعامل مع كرة أعيدت إليه من قبل دفاعه ما سمح للمهاجم الإنكليزي الشاب بخطفها وتسديدها داخل الشباك الخالية مسجلاً أول أهدافه في هذه المسابقة.
وعزز هليب تقدم الفريق اللندني بهدف رابع بعدما وصلته الكرة من فابريغاس، فتوغل على الجهة اليسرى قبل أن يسدد كرة قوية زاحفة في شباك فانياك (51) الذي شاهد شباكه تهتز للمرة الخامسة بعد أربع دقائق فقط بعدما توغل فابريغاس في الجهة اليسرى ومررها إلى هليب فحولها الأخير إلى والكوت الذي سددها بيمناه في الزاوية البعيدة للمرمى التشيكي.
ثم أضاف أرسنال هدفاً سادساً بعد لعبة جماعية رائعة وصلت من خلالها الكرة إلى التوغولي ايمانويل اديبايور فحولها إلى والكوت الذي هيأها بدوره إلى فابريغاس فلم يجد الأخير صعوبة في إيداعها الشباك (58).
واختتم البديل العملاق الدنماركي نيكلاس بيندتنر مهرجان الأهداف بعد لعبة جماعية مميزة انتهت بتمريرة خلفية من الإيفواري ايمانويل ايبوي (89).

*إشبيليه يعوض الإخفاق المحلي*
 
وحقق إشبيليه بطل مسابقة كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي فوزه الثاني على التوالي بتغلبه على ضيفه ستيوا بوخارست (2-1).
افتتح إشبيليه الذي يعاني كثيراً على الصعيد المحلي، التسجيل في الدقيقة الخامسة بفضل رأسية هدافه المالي فريديريك كانوتيه بعد عرضية من دييغو كابيل، ثم أضاف البرازيلي لويس فابيانو الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 18 بكرة أطلقها بيمينه إلى الزاوية اليمنى الأرضية للحارس روبنسون زاباتا، بعد تمريرة من مواطنه دانيال الفيش.
وفي الشوط الثاني، قلص ستيوا بوخارست الفارق عبر بيتري اوفيديو بكرة أطلقها بيمناه من وسط المنطقة إلى وسط شباك الحارس اندريس بالوب (63).

*تعادل سلبي لبرشلونة وفوز أول لليون*
 
وفي المجموعة الخامسة، انتهت مباراة القمة بين المتصدرين رينجرز الاسكتلندي وبرشلونة الإسباني بالتعادل السلبي فعززا موقعيهما في المركز الأول برصيد سبع نقاط لكل منهما.
وشهدت المباراة اندفاعاً لمهاجمي رينجرز الذين بحثوا عن افتتاح التسجيل في أكثر من مناسبة خصوصاً باري فيرغسون والإسباني تانشو نوفو، بيد أن دفاع برشلونة وحارس مرماه فالديز حالا دون ذلك.
وكانت أخطر فرصة في المباراة ركلة حرة مباشرة انبرى لها الاختصاصي الدولي البرازيلي رونالدينيو لكن العارضة أنقذت الموقف.
وفي المجموعة ذاتها، استعاد ليون بطل الدوري الفرنسي في الأعوام الستة الأخيرة نغمة الانتصارات وحقق فوزه الأول وكان على حساب مضيفه شتوتغارت بطل الدوري الألماني (2-0).
ومنح البرازيلي فابيو سانتوس التقدم لليون من تسديدة قوية من خارج المنطقة فارتطمت بالمدافع المكسيكي ريكاردو اوسوريو وعانقت الزاوية اليسرى البعيدة للحارس رافاييل شايفر (56).
وأضاف ليون الهدف الثاني عندما مرر الدولي الإيفواري عبد القادر كيتا كرة عرضية داخل المنطقة هيأها سيدني غوفو ببراعة لكريم بنزيمة الذي تلاعب بالمدافع الدولي البرتغالي فرناندو مييرا وسدد الكرة زاحفة داخل مرمى شايفر (76).
وكان ليون مني بخسارتين متتاليتين أمام مضيفه برشلونة وضيفه رينجرز بنتيجة واحدة (0-3).
أما شتوتغارت فمني بالخسارة الثالثة على التوالي وباتت مهمته صعبة في حجز إحدى البطاقتين المؤهلتين للدور الثاني.

*إنتر ميلان يكسب الصدارة* 
وفي المجموعة السابعة في العاصمة الروسية، واصل إنتر ميلان صحوته وعاد بفوز ثمين من ملعب مضيفه سسيكا موسكو (2-1).
وهو الفوز الثاني لإنتر ميلان بعد الأول في الجولة السابقة على أيندهوفن الهولندي (2-0)، مقابل خسارة أمام فنربخشه التركي (0-1)، فيما مُني سيسكا موسكو بهزيمته الثانية بعد الأولى أمام أيندهوفن (1-2)، مقابل تعادل مع فنربخشه (2-2).
والمفارقة أن إنتر ميلان كان قد حقق فوزه الأخير خارج ملعبه في هذه المسابقة على فريق روسي آخر هو سبارتاك موسكو في 31 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2006، فيما تعادل في أربع مباريات وخسر أربع مباريات أخرى.
أما سيسكا موسكو فهو فشل مجدداً في تحقيق الفوز الأول في هذه المسابقة منذ 17 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2006 عندما فاز على أرسنال الإنكليزي (1-0)، فمُني اليوم بخسارته الخامسة منذ حينها، مقابل ثلاثة تعادلات.
وبدأ سيسكا موسكو المباراة بطريقة جيدة إذ هز شباك الحارس البرازيلي جوليو سيزار في الدقيقة 32 بفضل مهاجمه البرازيلي جو الذي سجل هدفاً مميزاً بعدما استلم تمريرة من مواطنه دانيال كارفاليو، فسيطر على الكرة داخل المنطقة قبل أن يسددها "ساقطة" فوق مواطنه سيزار.
وانتظر إنتر ميلان الشوط الثاني حتى يدرك التعادل بواسطة مهاجمه الأرجنتيني هرنان كريسبو بتسديدة أطلقها من مسافة قريبة بعدما تحولت إليه الكرة من رأس المدافع الصربي ميلوس كراسيتش الذي حاول اعتراض تمريرة الأرجنتيني الآخر إستيبان كامبياسو (52).
ورفع كريسبو رصيده مع إنتر ميلان إلى 11 هدفاً في هذه المسابقة، ليعادل رقم البرازيلي جايير دا كوستا صاحب هدف الفوز في المباراة النهائية لكأس أوروبا للأندية البطلة حينها في مرمى بنفيكا البرتغالي في العام 1965، فيما لا يزال البرازيلي الآخر أدريانو الذي غاب عن المباراة، في المركز الأول إلى جانب أليساندرو ماتزولا برصيد 16 هدفاً لكل منهما.
وجاء هدف الفوز لإنتر ميلان من الأرجنتيني الآخر المدافع والتر صامويل الذي حول برأسه الى داخل شباك الحارس فينيامين ماندريكين ركلة حرة من البرتغالي لويس فيغو الذي خاض مباراته رقم 100 في دوري الأبطال.
في حين اكتفى أيندهوفن بنقطة واحدة من مواجهته مع فنربخشه بالتعادل معه بدون أهداف.
وتصدر إنتر ميلان المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط، مقابل خمس نقاط لفنربخشه وأربع نقاط لايندهوفن ونقطة واحدة لسيسكا.

----------

